# 1000 CAL Protien bars



## Lone Wolf (Feb 13, 2010)

protein bars
Forget about store bought crap, how about a protein bar that has almost 1000 calories, 44g of protein and 71g of carbs and tastes like a no bake cookie 

2 cups natural peanut butter 
16 tsp honey, you can add however much you like 
3 scoops of whey, again you can add more if you like 
2 cups dry oats 
olive oil or flax if you like for extra calories but I didn't include this in my first batch 

Heat the PB and honey till it's a little runny, mix the other ingredients in and then pack it into a brownie tray and refrigerate utnil it's hard enough to cut into bars. 

6 bars equals: 
933 calories per bar 
44g protein 
71g of carbs 

Didn't calculate fat, but feel free if you like. 

Edit, this is the original recipe. I would make it 5-6 scoops of whey, and less honey. Don't drop the oats down too much because they hold the bars together.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 13, 2010)

why didn't you calculate the fat?  Cause it's not important?


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 15, 2010)

holden22 said:


> Here is what ideal low carb protein bars should contain:
> - Fewer than 2 grams of sugar
> - No more than 190 calories
> - 21 grams of protein
> ...



I made one of those tonight actually.  I cut up a piece of steak into rectangle form.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 15, 2010)

holden22 said:


> hi,
> you can say me     Why is it important to partake of such bars?
> Thanks



Certainly.

Without the regular intake (every 1-2 hours) of a rectangular piece of steak, it's been shown that the average trainee can lose up to 1oz of muscle.  That means that you can lose up to 1/2lb of muscle during your waking hours if you don't consume these bars.

Source:

("The Big Shiny Book of Protein," 2005, p. 47)


----------



## Smash (Feb 24, 2010)

This is a great idea for a quick meal!


----------



## Archangel. (Feb 28, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> protein bars
> Forget about store bought crap, how about a protein bar that has almost 1000 calories, 44g of protein and 71g of carbs and tastes like a no bake cookie
> 
> 2 cups natural peanut butter
> ...



sounds delicious


----------



## JayCutler (Mar 1, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> protein bars
> Forget about store bought crap, how about a protein bar that has almost 1000 calories, 44g of protein and 71g of carbs and tastes like a no bake cookie
> 
> 2 cups natural peanut butter
> ...


 
thanks but why mix all those carbs with fat?  i personally try to separate mine out and use my carbs around other times


----------

